# This deserves a news post, write this date down



## Montana Rancher

Silver has been going up 20% a day for the last 3 days

Gold for those that are "old school" is also rising

IMO get you excess cash into silver, in the next 4x weeks you will make you fortune

In know I've only been posting about solar panels, raising goats and such, but this is going to go bad really fast, if you own silver (even 10 ounces will make a difference) IMO it is on the edge of collapse


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

I just got some silver over the weekend. I believe precious metals are the only solid investment right now.


----------



## Smitty901

Silver up gold up often means other cash leaving the stock market
We are in for a roller coaster ride.


----------



## Inor

VIX is too low for a moon shot on metals right now. But I still think silver is a decent buy up to around $22.50.


----------



## Smokin04

Shit, even if I wanted to...I wouldn't know where to purchase it. I don't know if I would ever trust it either. Too much temptation to throw a bar of steel in the center.


----------



## Denton

Smokin04 said:


> Shit, even if I wanted to...I wouldn't know where to purchase it. I don't know if I would ever trust it either. Too much temptation to throw a bar of steel in the center.


There are plenty of reputable sites from which you can buy silver and gold. Check out the numerous threads in this forum.

Right off the bat, and knowing your personality, here is one place. Silver Bars, Silver Coins, Gold Coins and Bars, Palladium and Platinum Bullion Available to Buy

I have a few sheets of the "Stagecoach Silver" bars. You'll probably salivate over the bullets, but I'm not sure how well they will be received in the bartering market as they are a tad odd. Still, I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a couple .45 ACP one ounce pieces, just for my own satisfaction. :grin:


----------



## inceptor

Smokin04 said:


> Shit, even if I wanted to...I wouldn't know where to purchase it. I don't know if I would ever trust it either. Too much temptation to throw a bar of steel in the center.


A buddy told me about Apmex. I have been dealing with them for almost 2 years. Decent prices and outstanding customer service.


----------



## Smokin04

Thanks for that Denton. Great link.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> A buddy told me about Apmex. I have been dealing with them for almost 2 years. Decent prices and outstanding customer service.


Yes, APMEX | Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com | APMEX.com is a very good source, and Buy Silver Coins, Silver Bullion and Buy Gold | Gainesville Coins is another good one.

I also like https://www.scottsdalesilver.com/store/home.php?cat=3 as their bars are elegant, not that such a thing will matter when I am selling or trading them.


----------



## Smitty901

If you buy . Get real coins when you can. Reporting and tax reasons. Get what ever you buy in hand not a peace of paper saying you have gold or silver.
Get it now not in 30 days.
Some of you are not old enough o remember Jimmy Carter and gold 73% price increase after 22 months in office. and all the scams. And suicides when it went down.
Here is a big surprise Obama after 22 months 72% increase.


----------



## Ripon

MR are you suggesting silver is at $32 right now? For 20% a day for three days would imply a $4 per day increase? I see it at about. $21.5/$22?


----------



## Ripon

I just took a gander at eBay and the coin I buy (still once in a while) is available at $285 per 10 coins including shipping. It is a .925% Canadian commemorative with $20 Canadian face value. So 10 coins has a down side risk of just $80 or so. I've bought these coins recently at $245 per 10 and that's the lowest I think I've ever gotten the 10 coin set for. I've gotten individual coins for. $21 before in years past when silver was about 12-13 and the Canadian dollar about. .85.


----------



## inceptor

My last order was 2/5 and I just checked. It has gone up $2/oz since I bought that.


----------



## jimb1972

Should have been buying when it was under $20 if you wait until it has been on the rise for days to buy, you will probably lose your ass eventually on it.


----------



## Ripon

I'm often critical of "investing" in silver/gold. I don't look at my purchases as an investment but for SHTF. This is why I target the one coin I do because I fear deflation as much as I do hyper inflation and its a hedge on both. Its the only coin I've found with significant enough face value to warrant holding "extra" silver bullion. I'm upwards of 30 sets now (300 coins/ounces) and certainly don't need more. I'm not going to lug around 30lbs of silver bullion. But it is relatively easy to hide. I've got family that buy ETFs (silver / gold ishares) and its better then not but I just can't invest in manipulated products like that. Soros and company decide their value more often then not. So for SHTF yes, for investment - not for me.



jimb1972 said:


> Should have been buying when it was under $20 if you wait until it has been on the rise for days to buy, you will probably lose your ass eventually on it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Smitty901 said:


> If you buy . Get real coins when you can. Reporting and tax reasons. Get what ever you buy in hand not a peace of paper saying you have gold or silver.
> Get it now not in 30 days.
> Some of you are not old enough o remember Jimmy Carter and gold 73% price increase after 22 months in office. and all the scams. And suicides when it went down.
> Here is a big surprise Obama after 22 months 72% increase.


 SMITTY901 hit the nail right one the head.
When you buy silver and don't know for sure what to buy get pre 1965 silver coins they are easy to find
and you can see what they are worth on "Coinflation" And soon they will make excellent currency. 
And they are highly recognizable


----------



## Montana Rancher

I have used a couple internet sites, lately I have been buying locally.

Normally your local gold/silver shop will give you comparable rates and very reasonable rates. Expect to pay $4 over spot for silver eagles, and about $90 over spot for Gold eagles.

This all falls inline with the internet dealers and you save the cost of doing wire transfers and wondering if the internet dealer will supply


----------



## PalmettoTree

If you look at the gold or silver charts for 2014 both have broken out of resistance points. Which if they were 6 mo. charts would be significant.

If you look at 2013-2014 there is nothing to give you a breakout indication.

Now that does not mean one is not in the early stages of forming.

Silver should pick up and likely already has as manufacturing buying for consumption starts. China takes Feb. off so purchasing agents are likely getting ready for March plant start ups. 

If you are a trader there might be money to be made here. If you are an investor steady buying is in order. I think SHTF buying is done. I think for every new dollar of SHTF buying occurring today there is selling by people that can no longer hold and are selling.

A ton of people follow this closer than me and one of these days a big move up will occur.

I say do not buy more than you can hold be it on paper or hard stuff.


----------



## Denton

Palmetto Tree, I think you are right on the money.


----------



## StarPD45

Another source is Independent Living Bullion. They also have the monthly purchase option. Dollar cost averaging. Spend the same amount every month and receive the appropriate amount of product.


----------



## jimb1972

StarPD45 said:


> Another source is Independent Living Bullion. They also have the monthly purchase option. Dollar cost averaging. Spend the same amount every month and receive the appropriate amount of product.


I like the idea, but they are $4.20 above spot on eagles and others like JM Bullion are about $3 over spot.


----------



## tango

Find a local coin shop, buy junk silver coins ( dimes, quarters, halves).
You can shop around some for price comparison.
They are US currency and always will be.


----------



## alterego

To you proponents of collecting 90 percent silver coins as a hedge against shtf currency collapse because they are highly recognizable. Please stop and think about what you are saying and or thinking. The collect ability of a coin will mean nothing. The bullion weight is the only thing that will be considered. If collect ability would buy you a meal why not collect 1943 steel pennies. Or may be Confederate paper currency.


----------



## jimb1972

alterego said:


> To you proponents of collecting 90 percent silver coins as a hedge against shtf currency collapse because they are highly recognizable. Please stop and think about what you are saying and or thinking. The collect ability of a coin will mean nothing. The bullion weight is the only thing that will be considered. If collect ability would buy you a meal why not collect 1943 steel pennies. Or may be Confederate paper currency.


Their value is in their silver content, I dont think anyone is advocating collecting ms-65 silver quarters for bartering in a doomsday scenario. They are of a known weight and purity and available for purchase at near bullion prices for common date/poor condition coins.


----------



## Ripon

The term junk silver applies to well worn pre 64 US dimes, quarters, halves and dollars not numismatic collectibles.



alterego said:


> To you proponents of collecting 90 percent silver coins as a hedge against shtf currency collapse because they are highly recognizable. Please stop and think about what you are saying and or thinking. The collect ability of a coin will mean nothing. The bullion weight is the only thing that will be considered. If collect ability would buy you a meal why not collect 1943 steel pennies. Or may be Confederate paper currency.


----------



## PalmettoTree

I predict that shortly after a SHTF some one is going to attempt to buy something with his silver and the seller is going to take your silver and your life.


----------



## jimb1972

PalmettoTree said:


> I predict that shortly after a SHTF some one is going to attempt to buy something with his silver and the seller is going to take your silver and your life.


I predict a lot of people will die for a lot of reasons, whats your point? Perhaps we should just plan on killing whoever has what we may need or want rather than bartering for it? It may not be a great or preferred item to barter or it might be the thing to have, since none of us can predict the future it makes sense to have multiple options. If a collapse is primarily economic and society for the most part holds together precious metals could be a lifesaver.


----------



## Ripon

Yes and that is called attempted robbery. The offender will die and rot in hell where he belongs.

This seems to come up a lot in "SHTF / Silver" discussions. I'm always curious if the metal has no value why would someone risk their lives to steal it from someone else?



PalmettoTree said:


> I predict that shortly after a SHTF some one is going to attempt to buy something with his silver and the seller is going to take your silver and your life.


----------



## PalmettoTree

jimb1972 said:


> I predict a lot of people will die for a lot of reasons, whats your point? Perhaps we should just plan on killing whoever has what we may need or want rather than bartering for it? It may not be a great or preferred item to barter or it might be the thing to have, since none of us can predict the future it makes sense to have multiple options. If a collapse is primarily economic and society for the most part holds together precious metals could be a lifesaver.


My post was not an attack on PMs and I agree huge numbers will die. Most will likely be as a result of infections.

My point is that many will falsely believe that past behavior will continue to be normal. When just the opposite will be true.


----------



## inceptor

PalmettoTree said:


> My post was not an attack on PMs and I agree huge numbers will die. Most will likely be as a result of infections.
> 
> My point is that many will falsely believe that past behavior will continue to be normal. When just the opposite will be true.


At least we can count on you being consistent.


----------



## PaulS

The biggest problem I have had with "junk" silver coins is that people look at a quarter and "know" it is only worth 25 cents. We have all said that there are ignorant people all over and unless you are dealing with someone who actually knows what the spot price is you are left with the face value of the coin. When the round or bullion has only 99.999% pure and no face value then it is easier for an ignorant person to accept as silver or gold than a coin that has a face value on it.


----------



## Ripon

I get that....but I figure its a good opportunity for me. If someone is that stupid they aren't someone I'm going to want to barter with anyway.



PaulS said:


> The biggest problem I have had with "junk" silver coins is that people look at a quarter and "know" it is only worth 25 cents. We have all said that there are ignorant people all over and unless you are dealing with someone who actually knows what the spot price is you are left with the face value of the coin. When the round or bullion has only 99.999% pure and no face value then it is easier for an ignorant person to accept as silver or gold than a coin that has a face value on it.


----------



## StarPD45

PaulS said:


> The biggest problem I have had with "junk" silver coins is that people look at a quarter and "know" it is only worth 25 cents. We have all said that there are ignorant people all over and unless you are dealing with someone who actually knows what the spot price is you are left with the face value of the coin. When the round or bullion has only 99.999% pure and no face value then it is easier for an ignorant person to accept as silver or gold than a coin that has a face value on it.


If they are ignorant enough that they think it's only worth 25 cents, then just offer them a "regular" quarter.


----------



## MeyerLemony

PalmettoTree said:


> I predict that shortly after a SHTF some one is going to attempt to buy something with his silver and the seller is going to take your silver and your life.


The same could be said when bartering...bullets for food, food for something else...


----------



## Casie

Smokin04 said:


> Shit, even if I wanted to...I wouldn't know where to purchase it. I don't know if I would ever trust it either. Too much temptation to throw a bar of steel in the center.


APMEX (American Precious Metals Exchange)
Gainesvillecoins

or

Find your local coin shop. Price an ASE (American Silver Eagle) on one of those sites listed above and then when you visit your local shop you will know exactly what you should be paying. Most local shops are run by people that love to talk about old coins, new coins, bullion, rounds, bars, and prepping. If you fear fakes stick to old 90% silver like Morgan dollars or Mercury dimes. ASEs are also very safe.

I have no idea where gold and silver are going. But like others mentioned already, APMEX and Gainesvillecoins are top notch quality if you are looking to price or purchase.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have either put an ad in he local online marketplace or purchased from http://www.providentmetals.com...Shipping costs are good (MANY sites over charge for shipping) and they offer discount based on qty ordered


----------

